

What To Do if You're Laid Off - edw519
http://scobleizer.com/2008/01/23/what-to-do-if-youre-laid-off-in-2008-recession/

======
swombat
I laid myself off too - after spending a year working stealthily on an online
business!

To be honest, I can't understand people (as described in the article) who see
being laid off as the time to sit back/chill out/do nothing/start drinking...
I have so little time to do what I want, to learn about what I'm interested
in, to create what I want to create, to write, etc... Being laid off seems
like a fantastic opportunity to spend time on all these things!

~~~
sabat
Funny thing about time: you never use it the right way when you have it. When
you don't have it, you can only imagine all the right things to do with it.

~~~
tocomment
Yeah, why is that?

------
Alex3917
Robert Scoble: "Do things that will get you to be recognized as a world leader
in the field you want to be in."

Stephen Colbert: "Get your own talk show. It pays well and the benefits are
unbeatable."

~~~
mberning
I accept your apology.

------
falsestprophet
Or go back in time and save some money.

------
edw519
Get up off your butt, do something, anything, get creative, talk to people,
volunteer, do what you'd be doing if you were getting paid. Great advice.

Funny, for a minute there, I didn't know if he was talking about finding a job
or starting a business.

